# 

## fido

zapraszam na wymianę doświadczeń i uwag dotyczących budowy modelowego domu pasywnego

więcej na stroanie www.iQhome.eu

----------


## fido

a powody?
spokojnie
chce na bieżąco wymieniać dane i doświadczenia
nie mam czasu modernizować strony
jestem na budowie
pilnuje naszych niesolidnych polskich wykonawców

----------


## Bigbeat

*fido* sorry, ale muszę trochę skrytykować. Nie obrazisz się?
1. Na stronie http://www.iqhome.eu/5101.html przy "pralce" masz błąd ortograficzny !!!! Pisze się "odzieży", a nie "odzierzy"!!!
Ja rozumiem, że czasem na forum błędy się przemykają - np. z powodu pośpiechu.
Ale witryna internetowa jest jak książka - jest Twoją wizytówką. To tak, jak byś w CV byka strzelił.
No i w tekście sporo literówek i "połkniętych" literek.
2. Na tej samej stronie: przy tekście dotyczącym zmywarki piszesz, że wstępne spłukiwanie nie jest potrzebne. Wybacz, ale może Ty masz jakąś magiczną zmywarkę - w mojej, jeśli włożę nie spłukany kubek po kawie "fusówie", będę miał drobinki kawy na wszystkich naczyniach. Jeśli natomiast wsadzę nie opłukany talerz po obiedzie, po zmywaniu w widelcach mam kartofelki.
3. Na tej samej stronie, tekst o lodówce: co to jest "kuracja napotna"????????????   :ohmy:  

Generalnie idea jak najbardziej słuszna i gorąco ją popieram, ale forma  :sad:

----------


## fido

wspomniane błędy poprawione

przepraszam - nie tłumaczy mnie fakt iż nie jestem polonistą  :Smile: 

dziękuje za zwrócenie uwagi.

oczekuje ciekawych propozycji merytorycznych.
mam wiele ciekawych linków którew przyszłości wstawie na stronę.

obecnie jednak chce dopilnować jakości prac na budowie.

u mnie wszystkie rury COW idą w otulinie kauczukowej.
dziś będę kleił otuliny do siebie aby pod wpływem ciepła nie skurczyły swojej objętości.

Stronę przedstawiłem pod dyskusje już teraz - pomimo że jest ona we wczesnej fazie rozwoju.

Chciałbym aby *internauci mieli wpływ na jej tworzenie*
To klient wie czego potrzebuje.

pozdrawiam - wdzięczny za krytykę

----------


## fido

załączyłem na stronie zdjęcia prawidłowo i szczelnie wykonanie instalacji
 Ciepłej wody użytkowej

otuliny są wykonane z izolacji kauczukowej - co powoduje brak rozciągania, są szczelnie sklejone i dodatkowo zaizolowane taśmą

teraz czeka mnie szczelne wypełnienie szczelin pomiędzy rurami

----------


## HenoK

> Na tej samej stronie, tekst o lodówce: co to jest "kuracja napotna"????????????


Także nie mogę zrozumieć o jaką "kurację napotną" Ci chodziło?
Lodówka to typowa pompa ciepła. Im większa różnica temperatur między dolnym i górnym źródłem (miedzy parownikiem i skraplaczem) tym więcej energii trzeba do niej dostarczyć dla osiągnięcia tego samego efektu chłodniczego.

----------


## fido

ten tekst jest przeniesiony nie pamiętam chyba z Bosch

moim zdaniem chodzi o różnicę temperatur powstałą za lodówką

jezeli dalej będzicie nalegać to odnajdę plik i skieruję do źródła

pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> ten tekst jest przeniesiony nie pamiętam chyba z Bosch
> 
> moim zdaniem chodzi o różnicę temperatur powstałą za lodówką
> 
> jezeli dalej będzicie nalegać to odnajdę plik i skieruję do źródła
> 
> pozdrawiam


Czekamy  :smile: .

----------


## fido

załączyłem na stronie plik

chodzi o firmę wilo:
http://www.iqhome.eu/wilo/
w pliku pdf na stronie 11tej

----------


## HenoK

> załączyłem na stronie plik
> 
> chodzi o firmę wilo:
> http://www.iqhome.eu/wilo/
> w pliku pdf na stronie 11tej





> Lodówka
> • Unikać „kuracji napotnych” - tzn. w miarę możliwości powinni Państwo unikać
> ustawienia swojej lodówki obok kuchenki lub grzejnika.
> • Ugotowane potrawy należy najpierw wystudzić zanim włożymy je do lodówki.


W tym opisie nie ma nic do czego można się "przyczepić". Ty do tego dodałeś własny komentarz na temat skroplin, który nie odpowiada rzeczywistości (chodziło Ci zapewne o skraplacz, ale on w lodówce jest akurat ciepły  :smile:  ).

----------


## fido

dodałem - jeżeli mylny to poroszę zaproponuj poprawny komentarz

----------


## HenoK

> dodałem - jeżeli mylny to poroszę zaproponuj poprawny komentarz


*Lodówka* ustawiona przy źródle ciepła przechodzi "kuracje napotną" - wysoka temperatura w pobliżu jej skraplacza powoduje znacznie gorszą jego pracę  i przez to lodówka zużywa znacznie więcej prądu. 
Skraplacz to ta czarna kratka z tyłu lodówki  :smile: .

----------


## fido

zmienione

może teraz bardziej merytorycznie

w jakim kierunku powinna iść treść strony?
co ciekawego chielibyście tam zobaczyć
może jest ktoś chętny do współredagowania?

----------


## ZW

Niejasny jest dla mnie cel tej strony. 
Brakuje na pierwszej stronie jasnego przesłania co ja, internauta, mogę mieć z kliknięcia w kolejną zakładkę zamiast we "wstecz"  :wink: 

np:
Nie jest to promocja firmy bo brak zakładki "oferta"
Nie jest to portal ogłoszeniowy bo brak wyszukiwarki
więc co to jest ? 

pozdrawiam

----------


## fido

jak narazie jest to strona na której demonstruje dom pasywny
w przyszłości pojawią się na niej wykresy z opomiarowania budynku
testy wydajności itp

przesłanie zarobkowe... obecnie mam wyłączność na południe polski na sprzedaż okien pasywnych firmy Internorms

chce w przyszłości promować domy pasywne i energooszczędne rozwiązania
obecnie chętnie dzielę się wiedzą celem zdobycia praktyki, wymiany doświadczeń, wychwycenia błędów

dodatkowo planuje zająć się ogólnym pojęciem oszczędności w domach 
stąd mile widziane uwagi i propozycje dokąd powinna zmierzać treść strony.

z praktycznego punktu widzenia użyteczne może być zamieszczenie danych dotyczących pomp ciepła - jest już tam kilka danych:
www.iQhome.eu/thermogolv

----------


## ZW

> jak narazie jest to strona na której demonstruje dom pasywny
> w przyszłości pojawią się na niej wykresy z opomiarowania budynku
> testy wydajności itp
> 
> przesłanie zarobkowe... obecnie mam wyłączność na południe polski na sprzedaż okien pasywnych firmy Internorms...


fido, napisz o tym wprost na stronie. Firma która promuje budownictwo pasywne, aktualnie są w ofercie okna i zaprasza do współpracy innych producentów... wtedy wszystko jasne.

Może jestem wyjątkiem ale strona gdzie nie jest jasny "model biznesowy" nie budzi we zaufania. Model może być w szczególności charytatywny  :wink:   Ale z rękami i nogami.

pozdrawiam

----------


## fido

jak na razie to cel nie jest biznesowy
siedze na budowie i albo pilnuje dokładności albo sam wykonuje detale z pomocnikami.

Sprzedawać to będę dopiero jak:
- wybuduje - czyli przebrnę przez niedostatek tanich materiałów
- cały dom będzie opomiarowany - i będą dowody pasywności
- będzie można uzyskać dofinansowanie na budowę takiego domu - a więc kłania się polityka państwa

obecnie domów takich jest bardzo mało i są droższe z uwagi na:
- brak wsparcia od rządu (pomimo dofinansowania na zachodzie)
- wysoka cena materiału - nie ma seryjnej produkcji materiałów co za tym idzie cena jest wyższa 
- brak wykwalifikowanych wykonawców

podsumowując:
strona obecnie nie służy zarabianiu

----------


## ZW

> j...
> strona obecnie nie służy zarabianiu


Ale masz już wyłączność na sprzedaż a stroną budujesz podwaliny pod firmę w przyszłości.

Bez wyjaśnienia miałem następujące wrażenie po lekturze strony:

_Człowiek buduje sobie dom pasywny i szuka firm chętnych do zareklamowania się w zamian za niższe ceny materiałów do budowy tego domu. Wniosek - strona nie dla mnie (nie sprzedaję nic do domów pasywnych)_

Daj ofertę na te okna. Nawet jak sprzedasz jedną sztukę rocznie to będzie materiał wartościowy dla przeciętnego internauty. Przynajmniej do przemyślenia i porównania. Przy okazji przeczyta inne zakładki.

pozdrawiam

----------


## fido

roumie
jednak wszystko jest w trakcie uzgadniania
nie mam czasu na biznes

ważniejsze jest pilnowanie na budowie wykonawców

poza tym nie uważam się za profesjonalistę w budowie domów pasywnych

nigdy też nie spredałem nikomu coś co nie jest sprawdzone a co za tym idzie nieprzetestowane w praktyce

widziałem mase materiałów budowlanych które kosztują kosmiczne pieniądze
np kołki do mocowania styropianu po18zł/sztukę

dam przykład:
co da zakup okien jeżlie zamontuje się je niewłaściwie
natomiast czy zostały one prawidłowo zamontowane dowiem się dopiero po wykończeniu elewacji + zainstalowaniu systemu grzewczego i sprawdzeniu wszystkiego kamerą termowizyjną

nienawidzę sprzedawców którzy chcą sprzedać coś byle zainkasować prowizje

ja tak nie chce - nie muszę sprzedać ani jednego domu pasywnego bo mam inne źródła dochodu - dom pasywny to moja pasja a w pasji nie chodzi o pieniądze.

----------


## fido

cena okien to nie taka prosta sprawa

wycene robi tylko - podkreślam - tylko licencjonowany inżynier z Austrii  - ja jedynie mogę przesłać wymiary do wyceny. 

okna są 2 x tańsze jeżeli są nieotwierane

itp.

generalnie to kosztują do domu 2 x 3 drożej niż plastikowe standardowe

----------


## ZW

Oferta to nie cena. Jakieś zdjęcia, certyfikaty, parametry, realizacje. Ludzie kupują solary i rekuperatory kupią i okna pasywne.

Jak nie możesz podać cennika to daj przykładową cenę za jakieś przykładowe typowe okno 1,5x1,5 i "wycena według zapytania".

W czasach drastycznych podwyżek energii szkoda żeby się takie możliwości marnowały  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## fido

firma przygotowuje cennik standardowych okien
jednak w Internormie nie ma czegoś takiego jak standardowe wymiary
robią okna pod wymiar

mogę napisać ile kosztuje 
fix 1600mm x 1300 mm = 2220 zł netto
1800 x 1500 2 skrzydła r/u = 5400 zł netto

od tego można odjąć około 20-30% w zależności od wielkości zamówienia, rodzaju okien itp

i dodać 60zł za montaż na taśmach illbrucka oraz 7% vat

----------


## fido

2220 minus np25% = 1665zł

na stronie www.iQhome.eu w galerii

8 zdjęcie (na dole na środku)
jest przekrój okna z prawej strony zdjęcia 
z lewej strony zdjęcia jest przkrój drzwi które kosztują majątek - najtańsze 10000zł
na przekroju widać że od zewnątz znajduje się aluminium następnie styrodur a drewno jest od środka.

okno ma parametry u=0,7 dla CAŁEGO OKNA a więc wraz z ramą
ma GWARANCJE 10 lat - nikt takiej nie daje
jedynie zawiasy mają 3 letnią gwarancje - ponoć dlatego że ludzie nie dbają i nie smarują.

oczywiście okna mają 3 szyby i okucia winkhaus - kórym brakuje tylko jednego stopnia aby były antywłamaniowe

co ciekawe największe okno mam 280 cm i na całej długości widać słoje drewna - nie ma tam ani sęków ani łączeń - jedna deska która ma długości 280cm

to czeba zobaczyć

----------


## aero

> cena okien to nie taka prosta sprawa
> 
> wycene robi tylko - podkreślam - tylko licencjonowany inżynier z Austrii  - ja jedynie mogę przesłać wymiary do wyceny.


jak dostałem od nich wycenę to myślałem, że im się zera pomyliły - 120tyś, - kupiłem krajowe w cenie 43tyś o *TYCH SAMYCH PARAMETRACH CIEPLNYCH
*

----------


## fido

wolność wyboru
mogę się założyć że to nie te same paramertry

----------


## Depi

ad. strona - Czytałem właśnie książkę niejakiego Jacka Dukaja pt. Czarne oceany i jest tam o takiej zasadzie, że jak ktoś coś już raz wymyśli, to innym jest to już łatwiej wymyśleć po raz drugi. No i coś takiego tu mamy. W wątku o domach pasywnych powstała idea zrobienia kompendium wiedzy na ten temat. Powstała już nawet strona WIKI, czy raczej jej zalążek. Może zamiast się rozdrobniać, nalezy połączyć siły? Jest to troche dublowanie konceptu? To piszę zakładając, że motywacja merkantylna nie jest dla Ciebie najważniejsza.

ad okna Internorm. Wyglądają świetnie, to fakt, ale sa koszmarnie drogie. Moja wycena opiewała na 67 tys. Parametry mają na pewno lepsze, ale NPV obawiam się wychodzi na minusie. Choć w sumie dla większości patentów pasywnych NPV jest na razie raczej słabe. Żeby być sprawiedliwym, to jeszcze nie dostałem oferty na drewniane "pasywne" (trzyszbowe) wersje Urzędowskiego albo Sokółki, więc nie mam dobrego porównania cenowego. Może wcale nie są zbyt drogie w _swojej klasie_ (bo porównanie do plastików jest nieco niesprawiedliwe).

----------


## fido

lubię łączyć wysiłki - sam nie jestem ekspertem - chętnie wysłucham propozycji.

co do sokółki to powiem wam ż sam miałem ich wycene robioną 2 lata temu - podobnie jak wiele innych wycen - sokółka wyglądała rozsądnie cenowo po czym po etepie stanu sutowego po 2 latach na jesień zeszłego roku ponownie poprosiłem o wyceny sokółka - ich stosunek był lekko mówiąc olewający - jak już dostałem wycene to o 30% droższą od internormu że nie wspomnę o oknach Braci bertrand którzy okna plasikowe mieli owszem tańsze ale jak się dopytywałem o nakładki aluminiowe to mówili że niby one nic nie dają - po czym zobaczyłem internormu przekrój i okazało się że to nie są nakładki aluminiowe lecz aluminiowo-styrodurowe

w te pędy poprosiłem o wycene braci bertrand że chce razem z nakłądkami wtedy dali mi cene 100% droższą od internormu

aaa jeszcze jedno .... słyszłem opinie o sokółce - która podzielam że okna nie są zbyt mocne - w profilu znjduje się nacięcie w którym umieszczony jest styrodur - to nacięcie powoduje osłabienie ram - w stosunku do innych

----------


## blu_lulu

> okno ma parametry u=0,7 dla CAŁEGO OKNA a więc wraz z ramą
> ma GWARANCJE 10 lat - nikt takiej nie daje
> jedynie zawiasy mają 3 letnią gwarancje - ponoć dlatego że ludzie nie dbają i nie smarują.
> 
> oczywiście okna mają 3 szyby i okucia winkhaus - kórym brakuje tylko jednego stopnia aby były antywłamaniowe
> 
> co ciekawe największe okno mam 280 cm i na całej długości widać słoje drewna - nie ma tam ani sęków ani łączeń - jedna deska która ma długości 280cm
> 
> to czeba zobaczyć


Widziałam na żywo i potwierdzam, są przepiękne  :smile:  ale ta cena...dostałam załamki  :sad: 

Fido jak idzie budowa?  kiedy parapetówka?

P.S. Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## fido

budowa idzie jak krew z nosa

zachciało mi sie elastycznego okablowania domu
zużłem już 2km przewodów

mam konkretnych elektryków którzy znają się na inteligentnych instalacjach ale mogą robić tylko sobotami
a jako że sezon to od 3 sobót ich nie było
praktycznie wszystko stoi

nie widomo na kiedy umawiać inne branże bo elektryka wszystko trzyma

----------


## Szarbia

Mam okna internorm 0.71.
Technicznie bardzo dobre.
Ale serwis do dupy. Firma Internorm olewa wszystko i wszystkich.
Nie polecam kontaktow z ta firma.

Fido mimo tego pomysl ogolnie fajny.

----------


## fido

co konkretnie dzieje sie z serwisem?
ja nie mam przykrych doświadczeń
chciałbym być przygotowany na ewentualne niedogodności

pozdrawiam

----------


## Szarbia

> co konkretnie dzieje sie z serwisem?
> ja nie mam przykrych doświadczeń
> chciałbym być przygotowany na ewentualne niedogodności
> 
> pozdrawiam



Czas oczekiwania nie 6 tygodni a 4 miesiace. Ekipa od ocieplen musiala sobie pojsc.
Potem przyszly okna o niewlasciwym rozmiarze.

Jesli za okna placi sie 3 razy wiecej (placac z gory) + montaz + parapety to chyba mozna tez oczekiwac terminowosci i chocby przecietnej dokladnosci.

----------


## odaro

> budowa idzie jak krew z nosa
> 
> zachciało mi sie elastycznego okablowania domu
> zużłem już 2km przewodów
> 
> mam konkretnych elektryków którzy znają się na inteligentnych instalacjach ale mogą robić tylko sobotami
> a jako że sezon to od 3 sobót ich nie było
> praktycznie wszystko stoi
> 
> nie widomo na kiedy umawiać inne branże bo elektryka wszystko trzyma



Hej ...fido na jaki system inteligentnej instalacji się zdecydowałeś ten z Karczewa pod Warszawą www.isys.pl jeżeli dobrze pamiętam.

Jak kładziesz kable do swojej instalacji elektrycznej.

----------


## fido

ja postawiłem na swój własny system okablowania
teoretyczniesytemowi to musisz spełnić wymagania danego systemu - często mają one własne  jeżeli wierzysz niezawodności systemu isys lub dowolnie innemu to musisz pytać bezpośrednio w firmach

mój sytem komplikuje i podraża instalacje:
wszystkie przewody prowadzę do rozdzielni - tracę przez to funkcjonalność i możliwość sterowania pilotem na podczerwień

dodatowo są 2 rodzaje przewodów - od odbiorników prądu czyli gniazdka, światło - tem prowadziłem od rozdzielni 3x1,5 (do lamp) lub 3x2,59 (do gniazd)
do przełączników (zapalanie świateł lub uruchamianie scen lub funkcji
w tym przypadku albo prowadziłem podwójnie przewody do rozdzielni 3,x1,5 oraz FTP (skrętka komputerowa w foli) albo w miejscach mniej ważnych 3,15 prowadziłem jedynie od przełącznika do odbiornika a jedynie FTP prowadziłem do rozdzielni 

pozwoli mi to zastosować zarówno tradycyjny system jak i dowolne moduły które montuje w rozdzielni

mam pewność że jeżeli system pada to mogę przepiąć się na tradycyjny

----------


## odaro

> wszystkie przewody prowadzę do rozdzielni


Widzę że mam podobne podejście do problemu  :smile: 




> - tracę przez to funkcjonalność i możliwość sterowania pilotem na podczerwień


A czemu tak napisz coś więcej bo o tym nie wiedziałem




> dodatowo są 2 rodzaje przewodów - od odbiorników prądu czyli gniazdka, światło - tem prowadziłem od rozdzielni 3x1,5 (do lamp) lub 3x2,59 (do gniazd)
> do przełączników (zapalanie świateł lub uruchamianie scen lub funkcji
> w tym przypadku albo prowadziłem podwójnie przewody do rozdzielni 3,x1,5 oraz FTP (skrętka komputerowa w foli) albo w miejscach mniej ważnych 3,15 prowadziłem jedynie od przełącznika do odbiornika a jedynie FTP prowadziłem do rozdzielni 
> 
> pozwoli mi to zastosować zarówno tradycyjny system jak i dowolne moduły które montuje w rozdzielni
> 
> mam pewność że jeżeli system pada to mogę przepiąć się na tradycyjny



Napisz jeszcze raz jak zabezpieczyłeś się przed padem systemu bo coś nie kumam.

Jak chcesz mogę podać linki jakie ostatnio znalazłem o Inteligentnych instalacjach chociaż pewnie już je czytałeś   :Wink2:

----------


## fido

przenoszę wątek na maila
instalacje inteligentne nie są warunkiem koniecznym do budowy domu pasywnego www.iQhome.eu

nie mam też wiedzy praktycznej związanej z systemem który chce zastosować stąd można o tym mówić za około rok

----------


## fidox

na stronie www.iQhome.eu dodałem kilka fotek z dalszych prac

Zastanawiam się w jakim kierunku pójść ze stroną.
wpadłem na pomysł że brakuje serwisów które testują AGD i inne urządzenia w domu.

chciałbym obok opomiarowania, pokazania błędów ocielenia budynku zaprosić ludzi do testowania AGD

zaintersowanym wypożyczyłbym (za drobną opłatę za przesyłkę i amortyzację)miernik kWh i osoby testowałyby swe urządzenia a wyniki przedstawione byłby w tabeli na stronie

pozobnie można zrobić z oświetleniem trzeba tylko miernik natężenia światła, i zużytych kWh

co wy na to?

----------


## coulignon

> Budynek posiada audyt energetyczny spełniający normy domu pasywnego (15W/m2)


a nie chodziło przypadkiem o 15 kWh/m2/rok?

----------


## fidox

oczywiście

a co sądziszsz o współnych testach agd na www.iQhome.eu ?

----------


## fidox

zapraszam do testowania nowej wersji strony
obecnie pod adresem www.iQhome.eu
oraz forum pod adresem www.iqhome.eu/forum

----------

